# Share your favorite Photos



## chloe

I love these Photos by Gregory Colbert

ashes and snow


----------



## chloe




----------



## strollingbones

ansel adams is one of my favorite...i love this photo


----------



## chloe

Beautiful Strolling ! Where was that taken ?


----------



## strollingbones

hernandez nm  1941...he played with the plates and there are various exposures of the negative


----------



## chloe

I thought it looked like NM, I used to live in nm and it has a very special vibe to it, I think it's conveyed in that picture.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Our family regularly goes to Greenwood Cemetery.  It is beautiful and has a lot of Brooklyn history.  The famous Battle of Brooklyn took place there and this place was strategically chosen for its height.


----------



## chloe

nice, I've never heard of the battle of brooklyn, but those are fantastic pictures.


----------



## PoliticalChic

The Battle of Brooklyn was the last of the series of unfortunate defeats along Long Island.  Afterwards, George Washington went to NJ where they made more successful hit and run attacks on the British.  The famous painting of Washington Crossing the Delware by Emanuel Leutz depicts this time.


----------



## chloe

I visited New York City a couple of times and it was amazing !


----------



## chloe

so cute !


----------



## chloe




----------



## dilloduck

chloe said:


> so cute !



BANG !


----------



## chloe




----------



## chloe




----------



## chloe




----------



## RetiredGySgt

chloe said:


>



I wouldn't go on that ledge if you paid me.


----------



## GigiBowman

ok, I call this one "caught"....because I caught my bastid cat in the bread basket


----------



## bk1983

Due to the slowing economy, unfortunately the paperboy had to take on extra routes!!


----------



## bk1983




----------



## bk1983




----------



## PoliticalChic

GigiBowman said:


> ok, I call this one "caught"....because I caught my bastid cat in the bread basket



LOL!  Loaf of Cat, Jug of Wine, and Thou...
No I think that's wrong...


----------



## editec

chloe said:


>


 

I love that one.


----------



## chloe

RetiredGySgt said:


> I wouldn't go on that ledge if you paid me.



me neither but I like the picture.


----------



## PoliticalChic

chloe said:


>



Adorable.  I love the use of colors here.


----------



## chloe

I know the pups so cute and cuddly !


----------



## Big Black Dog

Here's one of my favorite photos...


----------



## hjmick




----------



## hjmick




----------



## American Horse

1990 on Tanglewood Road, Bloomingon, indiana




Looking East one foggy morning


----------



## brewerboy

I'm biased:

Guy on the left is one of my best friends, guy in the middle is a guy I wrestled with (State Champ), and that short ass mofo with the Swedish flag on his chest is my handsome self.


----------



## editec

I used to wrestle, Brewer.

Ever try Greco-Roman style wrestling? (Olympic style, nowadays)

I studied that style under the tutelage of Doug Blueball, former Olympic gold medalist.

That's a seriously bad ass form of the sport.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Here's another picture that is one of my favorites.  I took this photo on our 300 acre farm.  This is actually the mother of the small fox picture I posted earlier.  There were five kit foxes in the litter.  I was able to photograph them all for a good part of the late spring and through the summer until one day they were just all gone and the den was no longer being used.


----------



## Terry

View from the end of my drive-way one dawn morning.


----------



## brewerboy

editec said:


> I used to wrestle, Brewer.
> 
> Ever try Greco-Roman style wrestling? (Olympic style, nowadays)
> 
> I studied that style under the tutelage of Doug Blueball, former Olympic gold medalist.
> 
> That's a seriously bad ass form of the sport.



Oh man. You had to pull the cord and crank me up didnt ya? 

First off, my (limited) understanding of Greco-Roman wrestling is that its more about throws and such, which isnt really my style. There was a point in time long ago when my style was more of a defensive nature though, and I there were a few throws in my arsenal. But I've long since been more of an aggressive wrestler, usually with a double leg right off the whistle.

I've been state ranked at 105 and 112 lbs. I finished 10th in state at 105, though I whomped the guy who placed 3rd earlier in the year. I guess the saying "Any given day" does apply!

You're gonna make me start a thread arent ya?


----------



## DamnYankee

One of our previous Collie Mix, adopted from the shelter at age 7, who lived with us for 7 years.

The other is at the Meadowbrook Inn, a bed and breakfast in the Poconos.


----------



## Care4all

My two favorite Bunny Pictures

This guy looks like he is smoking a big fat cigar to me!





And this girl is chomping on Clover, she loves it!


----------



## WillowTree

RetiredGySgt said:


> chloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go on that ledge if you paid me.
Click to expand...





he at least needs a parachute!


----------



## Big Black Dog

WillowTree - Very nice picture.  Question.  Is the person sitting on the ledge crazy?


----------



## asaratis




----------



## asaratis

WillowTree said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chloe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go on that ledge if you paid me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he at least needs a parachute!
Click to expand...

In each and every conflict between it and anything else...GRAVITY WINS!


----------



## DamnYankee

RetiredGySgt said:


> I wouldn't go on that ledge if you paid me.





How about on this bridge Sarge? Grandfather Mountain in NC. Awesome!


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------

